# New E10 Petrol



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just seen this on FB about a change in petrol, possible impact on older vehicles.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/e10-petrol-explained

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, might make everyone switch back to diesel again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like it might effect a fair few older run abouts. Checked all mine and should be ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had a petrol engine for decades.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

All volvos post 1976 ok apparently.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ours are diesel so won't affect us.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Lead free didn't bring the world to an end so perhaps we'll manage!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A neighbour has just told us that the suppliers of his oil for his central heating have contacted him to help them campaign against the banning of oil heating. They maintain that there is an alternative of converting oil boilers to run on bio fuel. Whatever happened to that idea, that diesel cars could be run on bio fuel?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Just seen this on FB about a change in petrol, possible impact on older vehicles.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/e10-petrol-explained
> 
> Terry


I can't get into that site Terry tho I've tried umpteen times yesterday and today. Could you please check a 2009 Toyota Aygo for me? Thanks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I can't get into that site Terry tho I've tried umpteen times yesterday and today. Could you please check a 2009 Toyota Aygo for me? Thanks.


It will be fine apparently. Screen shot from the site.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Barry!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We only have diesel vehicles these days too.


----------

